

Ask HN: I miss Business 2.0. Is there now any other magazine like it? - jalammar

I'd really like to read a physical magazine with the quality and focus of Business 2.0. Inc and Fast Company don't really fill its place.<p>Do you guys recommend anything?
======
indiejade
It was indeed a sad, sad day _Business 2.0_ got sucked into _Fortune_ ,
relinquishing its fresh, independent vibe to corporate bureaucracy. There are
a few webzines that are almost comparable. But in the printed sphere, I think
maybe. . . _Entrepreneur_ might be a semi-comparable alternative:

<http://www.entrepreneur.com/interstitial/default.html>

------
mikeyur
I don't know of anything comparable other than Entrepreneur and Inc/Fast
Company.

